# Lesson Learned. Lyft Line voids Prime Time.



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Last night here in SGV, Lyft did some 75-200% prime time, I got 3 lines and no prime was paid, yet on the last trip that I made on regular lyft, I got the text that 75% was added to total fare. 

Lesson learned. Will not accept lines during prime time..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft now applies the percentage (+25, +100 etc) to Line.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Last night here in SGV, Lyft did some 75-200% prime time, I got 3 lines and no prime was paid, yet on the last trip that I made on regular lyft, I got the text that 75% was added to total fare.
> 
> Lesson learned. Will not accept lines during prime time..


THREAD # 1 / UBERYFT: So with a additional
month to review, is LyftLine still only good
for the Corp.? Merry Christmas BTW!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Lyft now applies the percentage (+25, +100 etc) to Line.


That's been my experience. I was watching for it because of all the claims.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

12 miles service
Zero earns
Stupid lift explanation:

DEC 22, 2014 | 09:27PM PDT 
Jonathan B. replied:
Hi Francisco,

Thanks for letting us know about this. I looked into that ride, and I see that the passenger chose to donate less than the suggested donation. I can totally understand why this is a negative experience, and have some tips in order to avoid being paired with a low donator such as this particular passenger.

Drivers are able to select what their donation threshold is by going into their driver portal and into their preferences. The threshold percentages indicate what the minimum donation average will be for passengers that you are willing to pick up. So if you set your threshold at 90%, this means that you will never see the requests of individuals whose donations on average are below 90% of the suggested amounts for their previous rides.

Make sure to set your donation threshold to something that you are comfortable with, and you will avoid low donators. For the most part the Lyft community takes very good care of its drivers, so I hope this experience does not affect your overall view of Lyft passengers. Most passengers actually donate at or above what the suggested amount is for their rides, and that difference will more than make up for the low donation you got for this particular ride in the long-run.

Please let me know if you have any additional questions, and I would be happy to answer them.

Best,
Jonathan B. 
Lyft Experience Representative

Well at this point i dont know if cry, laugh or trow a fart
Both uber-lift are bullshit


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Is AZ still a donation market for Lyft?


----------

